# Sofa frame with beautiful roses on wood



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## phaelax (Dec 24, 2018)

I wish I could carve like that.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Phaelax - you will never know you can't - unless you at least try.

I remember carving a daisy flower in soft pine with a pocket knife when I was 8 years old.
nobody told me I couldn't - but I didn't get any inspiration or encouragement with it either.
it is never, ever too late in life to attempt things that we think are out of our reach.
if you have the desire, you should at least try a small project.

and, I wish I could carve like that too !!!!

.


----------



## phaelax (Dec 24, 2018)

Oh I tried carving once. Looked like someone just took a board and hit it with the backend of a hammer.


----------

